# Is there a simple solution, or just live with it



## novaburst (May 16, 2016)

Since becoming the latest member to go slave PC with Vienna pro 5, whooooo Yer!!! oh yer............ ok ok (This Forum has given me so much)

Any way since going pro oooopsy....... I mean V E P 5 with slave PC I am now using 3 screen monitors and a pair of Keyboard and mouse, I have Two monitors and key board and mouse for my master PC,

and one monitor and keyboard and mouse for my slave PC.

I know Mc has a screen share app but I am using PC, and it does not have this type of app.

just wondering to you who have PC only master and slave PC, do you just use them separately and make do, or have you found a way to link slave and master PC up some how.

It is not to much of a bid deal as once the slave PC is set up with the library and all. most of the work is done in the master PC.

But would hate to think that there maybe is a simpler way to link slave and master PC up

Any set up tips out there


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 16, 2016)

There are remote desktop programs but you can also just something like Synergy to share the mouse and keyboard between the 2 computers (but have separate monitors). It's essentially like a virtual KVM switch that lets you simply move your mouse from 1 computer to the other as if it were another monitor on the computer. Also, if you don't need to constantly see the slave you could probably hook it up to 1 of the other 2 monitors and switch between the computers on that monitor.


----------



## novaburst (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for feedback, using the mouse and keyboard is good enough.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 16, 2016)

Just use TeamViewer. Will save you space and it's super easy to use.
I turn on my slave, i get a pop-up on my master to say "Slave is online", then i connect to it and fire up VEP, minimise or close the TeamViewer window while you work on the Master. Easy Peasy.


----------



## novaburst (May 17, 2016)

Yeamview seems like a very good way to work with slave PC, I was checking out there website and saw a down load link

I am not sure if you need to pay a monthly fee becuase I was seeing things like 29:00 a month but not really sure


----------



## reddognoyz (May 17, 2016)

I am on a mac with a pc slave and I use Sharemouse, It works the same as Synergy mentioned above and will work with mac/pc or pc/pc or mac/mac combos.


----------



## novaburst (May 17, 2016)

Synergy is 10 dollors, and teamviewer is free for personal use, I think to have the two is a good idea

Thanks ever so much for your feedback


----------



## novaburst (May 19, 2016)

This is just a heads up for you guys.

First thanks again for your feedback on windows screen and mouse and keyboard sharing apps.

they do work very well and seamless.

I have decided to uninstall both sharing app as under investigation I noted that cpu was running over 50% and ram was being eaten up, up to 2 gig being cached when no programs running.

This was especially on synergy and it was my favorite app to use too.

What it does is course windows management to go crazy because the app runs in the background of your machine eating huge amounts of cpu and ram. 

even when uninstalled windows still thinks its still running and will continue to eat large amounts of cpu (50%) until you restart windows management from the start task manager services.

are these apps needed .......100% yes but there must be a way to configure them instead of letting them have full access to your workstation, even when your not using them.

team viewer was not to bad but decided to uninstall the two apps.

If you have a large amount of ram it may not effect you to much but use with care and pay attention to what the app is doing in the back ground.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 19, 2016)

For me, Teamviewer uses about 25mb of RAM across 3 separate processes, and virtually 0% CPU.
Do you have a graphics card installed? If you don't, then the CPU will be doing the heavy lifting.
Also, is your machine under-specced? (ie. old?)
My specs are in my signature for reference.


----------



## novaburst (May 19, 2016)

Teamviewer was the better of them both,
But decided just to cancel all, 
Plus I did not take into account about ram and CPU usage.

All usage 3D, and graphic programs are disabled on the graphics, 

Synergy was the main course of the issue.
As that program has quite a bit of files working in the background of your machine.

I may still call for teamviewer later at some point depending.


----------



## dtcomposer (May 19, 2016)

I've been using mouse without borders. It's been really solid for me with a similar setup. And best of all it is 100% free. 

It takes like 5 minutes to set up. Here's the LINK


----------



## novaburst (May 20, 2016)

@dtcomposer thanks for the heads up,

@Jdiggity1 sorry did not leave spec,

My master PC is [email protected] 3.20ghz and 16 gig DDR 3 ram kind of old but works pretty OK under windows 7.

Server PC is Intel duo @ 3.30ghz and DDR 2 8 gig of ram the older of the two machines but again I have never taken them to their limits.

Now that they are working together as master and server PC its is such a joy to use, both have PCI express grathic cards but all programs on the cards have been disabled or removed. 

Can run two instances of V E P 5 with 16 buss channels each full with orchestra @ 3gig Hz ram and 30% cpu on the server and and a lot more in the DAW and master PC 

All in all not a high spec but the server really changes all that just a simple put together out of spare parts server just magic.

So the choice was to save for up for a very high spec machine or go for Vienna ensemble pro5 and server PC glad went for the latter .


----------

